# Upcoming Kindle Fire Next Gen



## C.A.Wodensen (Dec 3, 2011)

I was just reading some rumors on the upcoming next gen Kindle Fire and starting wondering....

Sure enough there will be new Kindle owners, but how many current Kindle Fire owners will be upgrading?

Do any of you have any plans or comments?


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I may get the bigger one if there are new exciting features that go along with it.  It is hard to justify thought since I already have a KK and 2 fires.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll probably upgrade because, well, er, do I really have to give a reason?  


It's required of all mods, yeah, that's it!

Betsy


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

I have an 8.9" and I'm going to get a 7" when the new ones come out. Might as well have them all.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm waiting for a new paperwhite and I will upgrade my KK


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

It depends.. if the new 8.9" has a back/forward facing camera, that would be a big plus.  I NEVER expected to use the front facing one on my current  8.9" but I do.  

Also if a new one comes with the same first year deal for 4G, that would be another plus.

Of course that would mean another cover since it sounds like there will be some redesign of buttons and besides they can then sell more covers.

Other plusses, possibly, would be longer battery life, lighter (unlikely with added features)

I'm currently happily using my 8'9", but of course I'll be looking at what is on offer.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Seamonkey said:


> It depends.. if the new 8.9" has a back/forward facing camera, that would be a big plus.


This is the one feature that will make me upgrade. I take pics all the time and it's a super pain without a rear facing camera.

I've always had a 7 inch so no plans to move up in size. I like the portability. 
Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J_T (May 16, 2011)

I have yet to own a tablet and am very interested in what the next Fire will offer. I'm also curious about the next Paperwhite, although I suspect it won't be a significant enough upgrade for me to buy a 3rd Kindle.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Don't know. I already have both sizes. I really shouldn't, but I always cave in. It depends on if the upgrade will be worth it. I also want to see what the next kindle will be like. I also have many kindles, although my K3 is acting to wonky, so I put samples on that. So, that would make it 1 kindle less. Who am I kidding. I am addicted to my Kindles & Fire.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll probably upgrade because, well, er, do I really have to give a reason?
> 
> 
> *It's required of all mods*, yeah, that's it!
> ...


Oh, heck, really? 

*checks bank balance*

*cries*

My Fire 8.9" is only four months old so I can't see me upgrading that and I don't really want another 7". My PW isn't even 12 months old yet, and I really love it, so there would have to be significant changes there for me to upgrade. (At least that's how I feel _now._ When faced with all the shiny new pretties, it may be a different story!  )

Of course, this may be all moot - even if the rumours are true, we may not be getting them in the UK, at least not yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Oh, heck, really?
> 
> *checks bank balance*
> 
> ...




I really want to see what they come up with. But, as it stands, I'm saying to myself, "Self, you've got two Fires, plus the Xoom tablet, and two eInk kindles. You don't need another one."

Still, I expect when they're released, I'll look at them and think, "Shiny!" and start trying to figure out what I can do with one or more of my existing devices to justify the new purchase. 

At least, I'm not anticipating an immediate pre-order -- which I did with the 8.9 Fire 3G and the PW. That's good, right?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'll do the pre-order, thinking.. I can always cancel it, but I won't.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

No plans for a new Kindle Fire, here. With the bargain prices to be had on the Nook HD & HD+, I now have 3 of them, plus the Kindle Fire HD7. So we are set for tablets.

Another lighted e-ink reader.....I could talk myself into that.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

No plans for either a new Fire or e-ink reader. My original Fire and my K2 are not likely to be replaced as long as they are working and both continue to work well as long as I leave enough free memory.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I was just thinking about the pre-ordering thing today. I think that if I were to pre-order, it would make it harder to cancel, yet it might be harder not to pre-order if I want the shiny new one. If it's going to be lighter in weight, it will be harder to resist. The 8.9 Fire is heavy for me, especially if lying down in bed. My nephew or father could always get my current Fire/Fires, so I am not worried about having the "too many" devices thing. I find that I do like having at least 2 of the devices, so if my battery is too low on 1 device, I could always use the other device, or if 1 device is not working right, I got the other 1 to use. I keep telling myself that I do not need to upgrade now. We shall see how long it takes before I crumble.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been using my PW so much the battery was dead on my original Fire. I just got a new camera that doesn't come with a manual (cheap bums) so I put the pdf on both PW and Fire. It is much clearer on the Fire. That has me debating the current Fire HD at $159 for an even better image. That leads to debating the current large screen Fire although that's a big jump to $269. 

I care nothing about even one camera much less two so that is -459.67 degrees in considering a new one. The same goes for speakers. I don't do music or videos with it. I can't think of anything I might need or want that isn't already on them.

The big question for me personally is whether the screen of the HD is enough better than the already good original to make that jump while the deals seem fairly good.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a 8.9 I got for xmas last year. I have no intentions of upgrading. It does what I want it to do. I don't see how my eyes could even pick up any higher resolution on a screen. I already have to look through bifocals to see the screen. So it works, I love playing my games, which seems to be lately most of what I do on it.  . Got hooked on the darn supermarket  mania and making burger game apps. 
I am able to watch usopen tennis streams through the dolphin browser and it works pretty well. So I got everything I need and just can't justify the cost.
I might get a PW if there is a new one. Then I'll pass the current one to my hubby.  

I also have the very first original fire laying around somewhere. Poor thing didn't get touched much once I got my 8.9. I need that screen size to play my games and for everything else.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

No new Fire for me - I barely use my Fire HD anymore, other than for reading KOLL books and playing the occasional game of Pyramid Solitaire.  And looking at a couple of magazines.  My iPad Mini has become my tablet of choice.  

What I am interested in is whatever new eInk device they announce.  I've got the original basic Kindle (the $79 one) in a lighted cover, and I have a Nook Simple Touch that's great for pure reading, and pretty much heinous for anything else (i.e. managing content on it).  So I may well be in the market for whatever comes next in the eInk line.


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

If it's way better than the current fire then i'll get it. If it's just a bit same naaaaaah I'll stick with my current fire. Still so happy with it


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

LDB said:


> I've been using my PW so much the battery was dead on my original Fire. I just got a new camera that doesn't come with a manual (cheap bums) so I put the pdf on both PW and Fire. It is much clearer on the Fire. That has me debating the current Fire HD at $159 for an even better image. That leads to debating the current large screen Fire although that's a big jump to $269.
> 
> I care nothing about even one camera much less two so that is -459.67 degrees in considering a new one. The same goes for speakers. I don't do music or videos with it. I can't think of anything I might need or want that isn't already on them.
> 
> The big question for me personally is whether the screen of the HD is enough better than the already good original to make that jump while the deals seem fairly good.


Do you know you can trade in your original Fire for$100 off the large Fire HD now? I doubt that will be the deal when the new ones come out, but based on what you were expressing, you might want to do that.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I am thinking about the 7" which has a $55 trade in and would either sell mine for probably more than that or give it to one of my kids.


----------

